# koi fressen nicht



## lilaluna (28. Juni 2016)

hi
mal wieder um rat frag...
meine koi (5 von 7) fressen nicht,dümpeln träger herum,mal hier mal da (nicht  nur am filterauslauf,auch in allen anderen ecken),der älteste mit 20 jahren schwimmt munter gerum,im gegensatz zu den anderen richtig schnell,dreht sich während des schwimmens ab und zu mal auf die rechte,mal auf die linke seite,nimmr futte(wenn auch nicht in mengen),der letzte ist ein schwarzer,kaum zu sehen,also immer unten,kommt zum fressen hoch(auch nicht immer)aber ist halt glückssache,den zu sehen.ansonsten festgestellt,das alle gern an die pflanzen gehn.
hab noch 5 kleine koi,die sich völlig normal verhalten,kommen zum fressen,einer hat in 6 wochen fast ein drittel an masse zugenommen.
genau genommen hat das angefangen nach der teicherweiterung....
was kann das sein?
mir wurde schon gesagt,zu wenig sauerstoff...na dann wären doch alle betroffen,andere meinten __ parasiten....woher,sind keine neuen zugekommen...
fragt mich bitte nicht nach wasserwerten,hab ich in 12 jahren noch nie genommen(werd ich aber nun in angriff nehmen

lg
lilaluna


----------



## tosa (28. Juni 2016)

Ich denke auch Sauerstoff, unterschiedlich können sie drauf reagieren, der eine ist stärker, der andere schwächer, alleine hierdurch kann das schon passieren.


----------



## lilaluna (28. Juni 2016)

naja,vor der erweiterung war um welten weniger....die neue pumpe,die mit der erweiterung dazukam,pumpt 18.000 liter /std durch den filter und das wasser fällt danach aus ca.50 cm in den teich...vorher der alte teich hatte nur die 2 kleinen pumpen,wo ca 10-15.000 liter die std durchlaufen(beide zusammen)und da hatte ich keine probs.was würdest mir raten,wenns doch daran liegen sollte?


----------



## Teich4You (28. Juni 2016)

Bei 60.000l Teichvolumen aus deinem Profil ist eine Pumpe mit 18.000 Liter nicht viel.
Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass die Durchmischung nicht sehr gut ist im gesamten Teich.
Gerade wenn es sehr warm wird, kann die Sauerstoffsättigung runter gehen.
Als Lösung könntest du 1-2 Belüfter in den Teich hängen/stellen die nochmal extra Sauerstoff einperlen.
Und unbedingt mal einen Tröpfchentest besorgen für Sauerstoff und Nitrit.
Das sind schon mal zwei sehr wichtige Indikatoren.
Gibt es sicherlich auch bei Fressnapf.


----------



## lilaluna (28. Juni 2016)

da es zur zeit hier so kalt ist,das ich manchmal daran denke,den kamin anzumachen.....
ne is ja nich nur die 1 pumpe,sind ja noch 2 andere im teich,wo ich die leistung nur schätzen kann,zusammen so  15.000 liter,insgesammt hab ich an teich 5 stellen,wo das wasser reinplätschert und merkwürdigerweise dümpeln die meisten grad am entgegengesetzten ende...


----------



## Teich4You (28. Juni 2016)

Man kann halt nur vermuten, wenn man keine harten Fakten hat.


----------



## lilaluna (28. Juni 2016)

ja klar.....mir isses ja auch schleierhaft...da wo es wirklich heiss war,haben meine goldis inne ecke gedümpelt und net gefressen,die koi waren putzmunter und nu isses umgedreht....hab schonmal überlegt,ob die beleidigt sind,wir wollen halt net,das die zum füttern an den rand kommen...mein hund erschreckt sich immer
ne im ernst,wir haben viele rabenkrähen hier und die versuchen halt alles um ranzukommen,sassen sogar schon mitten auf dem teich auf dem netz und versuchten zu angeln


----------



## muh.gp (28. Juni 2016)

Du hast dein Problem ja schon an anderer Stelle geschildert...

Aber der Sachverhalt bleibt der gleiche! Du musst deine Werte messen! Nitrit, Ammonium, Sauerstoff sind grundlegende Parameter in der Koi-Haltung. Wenn du 12 Jahre nicht gemessen hast, dann hattest du bisher einfach Glück... 

Sollten alle Werte passen, dann hilft nur eine Untersuchung wegen möglicher __ Parasiten. Das geschilderte Verhalten der Koi legt den Verdacht auf einen Befall nahe. Parasiten sind in jedem Teich und haben nichts mit neuen Fischen zu tun.

Nur solltest du jetzt handeln und nicht wie an anderer Stelle Ratschläge ignorieren und die Flucht ergreifen. Gerade in den kommenden Monaten müssen die Koi fit sein und sich für den nächsten Winter konditionieren.

Es liegt an dir und niemand anderem...


----------



## htfzr (28. Juni 2016)

Du gibts Deine Teichfläche mit 24 Quadratmeter an und die Tiefe mit 110cm, kann es sein das beim Volumen villeicht eine 0 zu viel ist ?


----------



## lilaluna (28. Juni 2016)

nein....da ist bei deiner rechnun die erweiterung noch nich drin


----------



## htfzr (28. Juni 2016)

Ok, Hintergrund meiner Frage war das Wetter in letzter Zeit. In meinem Teich ist die Temperatur innerhalb einer Nacht um 1,8 Grad gefallen, nicht schön aber gerade noch aktzeptabel. Wenn Du einen relativ flachen Teich hast der tagsüber voll in der Sonne liegt könnten die Temperaturschwankungen noch weiter grösser gewesen sein und das mögen die Koi nicht. Das beschriebene Verhalten könnte durchaus die Reaktion auf eine schnelle Abkühlung sein.


----------



## lilaluna (28. Juni 2016)

ja schnelle abkühlung hatten wir...erst hitze,dann tagelang gewitter und es ist deutlich kälter.
komm grad vom einkaufen....wassertest? fehlanzeige,muss ich heut nachmittag glatt woanders hinfahren


----------



## Teich4You (28. Juni 2016)

Achte wirklich darauf einen Tröpfchentest zu kaufen.
Ich musste selber feststellen, das es große Abweichungen zu den Streifentest gibt.


----------



## lilaluna (28. Juni 2016)

ne ich mach ganz anders...grad tele gemacht...ich lass es im angelladen von den fachleuten machen


----------



## htfzr (28. Juni 2016)

na dann frag die zur Sicherheit mal wie die das machen, wären nicht die ersten "Fachleute" die Streifentests benutzen.


----------



## Teich4You (28. Juni 2016)

Wir wollen dich nicht ärgern, ehrlich.
Nur alles mögliche Absichern. 
Einen eigenen Test zu haben ist total super.
Den kann man jederzeit machen und ist auch ganz einfach.
Sauerstoff und Nitrit kostet zusammen vielleicht 10-15 EUR und hält mehrere Monate, solange man es nicht jeden Tag nutzt.


----------



## Lion (28. Juni 2016)

lilaluna,
Du hast deine Pumpenleistung um 18000 Ltr. erhöht, ist deine Filteranlage auch dafür ausgelegt, denn wenn die
Durchströmung für die Filter zu groß ist, erzielt man auch gerne ein schlechteres Ergebnis als vorher !

Auch wie die anderen schreiben, haben wir zu Zeit sehr große Temperatur-Schwankungen und bei kälteren Wassertemperaturen
verändert sich die Fress-Gewohnheit der Tiere sehr schnell.
Wassertest hast Du bisher noch nicht gemacht, kann ok. sein, aber jetzt wo Du feststellst, dass irgendetwas nicht in Ordnung ist,
ist es unbedingt nötig, dass Du dieses machst um zu sehen, ob und welche Werte evtl. nicht in Ordnung sind um dann dementsprechend zu agieren.
Viel Erfolg und beste Grüße
Léon


----------



## lilaluna (28. Juni 2016)

back....wasserwerte alle im grünen bereich (hab selber keine ahnung,sagten die mir),meinten,vieleicht liegts am futter,ich als mal ne kleine tüte empfohlenes mitgenommen....reingetan,die koi kamen auch,probierten....neee,wir gehen lieber an den steinen knabbern...nun bin ich ratloser als vorher


----------



## Teich4You (28. Juni 2016)

Dürfen wir die gemessenen Wasserwerte auch erfahren?
Gab es keinen Zettel wo alles drauf stand?


----------



## lilaluna (28. Juni 2016)

jo....
kh 9,2
ph 7,1
gh 10
amoniak  0,1
nitrit 0,1
sauerstoff 5

hoffe das es wirklich gut ist und ich nich beschummelt worden bin


----------



## lilaluna (28. Juni 2016)

uuups...zu schnell da is noch einer ...nitrat kleiner? 25 ?
bin zu lang aus der schule und find das zeichen net


----------



## htfzr (28. Juni 2016)

Sauerstoff 5 (wenn denn mg/l gemeint ist) wäre schonmal ein Grund für Futterverweigerung allerdings ist der Wert vermutlich nicht aussagekräftig, kommt drauf an wie Du die Probe genommen und dort hin transportiert hast und wie die Wassertemperatur war.


----------



## lilaluna (28. Juni 2016)

probe genommen indem glass unter wasser und auch unter wasser verschlossen,dann im auto hin...10 min. fahrt.....wenn du das meinst
temperatur....handgefühlt frisch


----------



## lilaluna (28. Juni 2016)

das mit dem sauerstoff würd aber dann nich erklären,wieso sie interesse am neuen futter zeigen(beim anderen kommen die net mal)und es dann doch net nehmen,haben ins maul und ausgespuckt


----------



## htfzr (28. Juni 2016)

Klingt schonmal garnicht so verkehrt, wenn wir mal von einer Wassertemperatur von 20 Grad ausgehen dann sind das nur 55% Sauerstoffsättigung und auch der absolute Wert von 5 mg/l ist zu niedrig. Wie gesagt, dürfte einer der Gründe für Futterverweigerung/Apathie sein. Noch ein bisschen weniger und die Koi könnten sterben. Belüftest Du den Teich und/oder Filter ?


----------



## lilaluna (28. Juni 2016)

bisher brauchte ich das nich,hab mich aber dann schonmal schlau gemacht....nur müssten dann nicht alle betroffen sein? ich meine,einer der kleinen hat in 4 wochen seine masse um mindestens 1 drittel vermehrt,der schwarze und der aktive fressen,wenn auch nicht so wie früher,aber halt zufriedenstellend


----------



## htfzr (28. Juni 2016)

Die Koi reagieren schon individuell unterschiedlich auf Sauerstoffmangel, die grösseren würden zuerst sterben also werden sie wohl auch zuerst erste Anzeichen zeigen, Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel.
Eine kleine Luftpumpe und ein Auströmer sind ja nun nicht die Riesenanschaffung und Du wüsstest auch ziemlich schnell ob es daran lag oder nicht.
Allerdings scheint mir der Wert schon sehr niedrig für Deinen geringen Besatz, besonders weil Du ja tagsüber gemessen hast. Der niedrigste Wert wird zu Sonnenaufgang erreicht, wenn Du Pflanzen im Teich hast und die Sonne scheint sollte der Wert doppelt so hoch sein. Ich würde also auch einen Messfehler für wahrscheinlich halten.


----------



## lilaluna (28. Juni 2016)

vergiss bitte die goldis nich und das is einiges....allerdings ist der grösste der mobilste,der alte halt,der auch frisst,sonne scheint bei uns seit paar tagen mal für minuten,pflanzen sind reichlich drin,aber halt überwiegend noch klein...da ich nich weis,wie man sauerstoff misst,kann ich nicht sagen,ob da ein fehler passiert ist


----------



## htfzr (28. Juni 2016)

Also wenn Du 60 Kubik hast müssten das schon sehr viele Goldfische sein aber eine Belüftung wird auf keinen Fall schaden. Gibt es denn einen Unterschied im Verhalten zwischen Morgens und Abends, wenn es Morgens am schlimmsten ist und im Tagesverlauf besser wird würde das auf Sauerstoffmangel hindeuten.


----------



## lilaluna (28. Juni 2016)

keinen unteschied....morgends und abends dümpeln die,tagsüber sind die auch unterwegs,seh sie auch schonmal gründeln,aber viel lieber sind die an den steinen am knabbern,allerdings sieht 1 seerose auch sehr angefressen aus...ich hab mal gelästert,die koi machen morgends und abends formationsschwimmen...hintereinander aufgereiht stehn die dann da auf 7 meter länge vom teich verteilt

bin grad am schaun wegen belüfte...wieviel luft sollte die std duchgehen? sorry hab echt keine ahnung von den dingern


----------



## Ida17 (28. Juni 2016)

Hallo Lilaluna,

5mg/l wäre tatsächlich etwas wenig, da stimme ich meinen Vorrednern zu.
Mal eine andere Sichtweise, wie sieht denn dein aktuelles Futter aus? Ist es vielleicht schlecht geworden und deshalb fressen die Fische es nicht mehr? Auch wenn Koi Dauerbrenner sind, können die Tiere auch etwas in Richtung "Magenverstimmung" bekommen? 
Ist jetzt mal frei aus dem Bauch heraus, die Wasserwerte sind ja in Ordnung.


----------



## lilaluna (28. Juni 2016)

ne,futte ganz frisch gekauft....hab ja auch heut mal ne kleine tüte anderes futter mitgenommen...das interessierte bis zum ausspucken


----------



## Ida17 (28. Juni 2016)

Achso, hätte ja sein können


----------



## lilaluna (28. Juni 2016)

soeben gelesen...orfen benötigen mehr sauerstoff als koi.... stimmt das? weil ich hab auch 5 orfen drin und die sind putzmunter wie immer


----------



## tosa (28. Juni 2016)

ob nun der eine fisch fitter als der andere ist, das ist vollkommen egal!

dein o2 wert ist zu niedrig!!! und wenn du da nicht zeitnah was dran machst kannst du die nächsten tage den threat "warum sind meine fische tot" aufmachen!

Der o2 wert sinkt über Nacht massiv und erreicht zwischen 03-06 Uhr seinen niedrigsten Wert. Dabei werden als 1. die Kiemenränder hell, danach die ganzen Kiemen und es kommt zu Schwellungen und Verschleimungen!

Die könntest du nur sehen wenn du einen der Fische rausfängst und in die Kiemen guckst!

Ändere das bitte sehr zeitnah ab, wenn das sichergestellt ist gibt es den nächsten Tipp!!!

4 Seiten und immer wieder der gleiche Hinweis!!!


----------



## lilaluna (28. Juni 2016)

lilaluna schrieb:


> keinen unteschied....morgends und abends dümpeln die,tagsüber sind die auch unterwegs,seh sie auch schonmal gründeln,aber viel lieber sind die an den steinen am knabbern,allerdings sieht 1 seerose auch sehr angefressen aus...ich hab mal gelästert,die koi machen morgends und abends formationsschwimmen...hintereinander aufgereiht stehn die dann da auf 7 meter länge vom teich verteilt
> 
> bin grad am schaun wegen belüfte...wieviel luft sollte die std duchgehen? sorry hab echt keine ahnung von den dingern




das war meine frage....da ich schon am schaun bin,aber ne antwort darauf hab ich net bekommen.....welche leistung sollte so ne luftpumpe haben?


----------



## htfzr (28. Juni 2016)

Ich habe in etwa die gleiche Teichgrösse und ich würde, wenn ich meinen Teich belüften würde, eine Pumpe verwenden die um die 60 L pro Minute fördert. Bei der Angabe musst Du darauf achten bei welchem Gegendruck die Fördermenge erreicht wird. Wenn Dein Teich 110 cm tief ist kannst Du den Auströmer an der tiefsten Stelle anbringen und hättest dann einen Gegendruck von 110 mbar. Wichtig ist auch das der Auströmer ebenfalls für diese Luftmenge ausgelegt ist und Du für die Zuleitung von der Pumpe zum Auströmer den Durchmesser verwendest den auch der Pumpenausgang hat, meist 19mm.


----------



## htfzr (28. Juni 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> Der o2 wert sinkt über Nacht massiv und erreicht zwischen 03-06 Uhr seinen niedrigsten Wert. Dabei werden als 1. die Kiemenränder hell, danach die ganzen Kiemen und es kommt zu Schwellungen und Verschleimungen!



Deswegen halte ich auch einen Messfehler für nicht ganz unwahrscheinlich. Wenn der Wert in einem leicht besetzten Teich mit Pflanzen Mittags so niedrig ist dann müsste er früh Morgens so niedrig sein das die Koi schon nach Luft schnappen oder sterben.


----------



## lilaluna (28. Juni 2016)

danke htfzr
denke, das ich das passende gefunden
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Aqua-Forte-H...072645?hash=item19db19a245:g:yckAAOSwEppUSJHD
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Aqua-Forte-H...072645?hash=item19db19a245:g:yckAAOSwEppUSJHD
so kommt man ja schonmal weiter


----------



## htfzr (28. Juni 2016)

lilaluna schrieb:


> danke htfzr
> denke, das ich das passende gefunden
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Aqua-Forte-H...072645?hash=item19db19a245:g:yckAAOSwEppUSJHD
> so kommt man ja schonmal weiter



Ich habe so eine an der Innenhälterung, von den Werten her passt sie. Positiv ist der Preis, negativ ist das die 60L wohl bestenfalls bei 0 Gegendruck erreicht werden. In der Preisklasse wirst Du aber nicht viel anderes finden, ich würde eher zu dieser tendieren :

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Dong-Yang-DY...471484?hash=item25bed5c87c:g:pswAAOxy7vJTddej


----------



## lilaluna (28. Juni 2016)

da muss ich mir dann noch zubehör zu suchen,die is ohne....


----------



## htfzr (28. Juni 2016)

lilaluna schrieb:


> da muss ich mir dann noch zubehör zu suchen,die is ohne....



Wiso den Luftverteiler brauchst Du eigentlich nicht und mehr ist doch nicht dabei oder habe ich das übersehen ?


----------



## rollikoi (28. Juni 2016)

Hallo,

habe auch zwei Aquaforte Luftpumpen im Betrieb. Ein nicht regelbarer Luftverteiler gehört zum Lieferumfang, Schlauch und Ausströmersteine muss man extra kaufen.

LG Bernd


----------



## troll20 (28. Juni 2016)

Nur mal so als Überlegung, Goldfische, Koi, da ist jetzt Laichzeit, also erhöhter Eiweißgehalt im Wasser und die passenden Bakis vermehren sich wie doll.
Sinkt der Eiweißgehalt im Wasser suchen sich die Bakis gern andere Nahrungsquelle, bevorzugt leicht zugänglich wie Kiemen von Fischen was die Sauerstoffaufnahme auch extrem reduziert und Fressunlust verursacht, wie es dann weitergeht muss ich wohl nicht ausführen ......


----------



## htfzr (28. Juni 2016)

Durchaus denkbar und auch __ Parasiten, vor allem Kiemenwürmer kommen in Frage.


----------



## muh.gp (29. Juni 2016)

Viele Vermutungen, keine Diagnose, es lebe die Glaskugel... 

Wenn Dir etwas an Deinen Fischen liegt, dann hole einen Tierarzt, der sich mit Fischen auskennt an den Teich. Alles andere hier ist das berühmte "im Trüben fischen"... Ich denke, dass Du diesen Schritt schon lange gemacht hättest, wenn sich Deine Hunde komisch verhalten würden. Gib den Fischen einfach das gleiche Recht auf fachkundige Betreuung.

Bitte nicht missverstehen, aber hier wird sich gerade mächtig im Kreis gedreht...


----------



## teichinteressent (29. Juni 2016)

> Sauerstoff und Nitrit kostet zusammen vielleicht 10-15 EUR und hält mehrere Monate, solange man es nicht jeden Tag nutzt.


Hast du eine Empfehlung für uns? Was ist dein Favorit?

Meint ihr das im Ernst?
Eine Luftpumpe, mit der ich einen Luftheber für 10000 Liter und die 70 Einheiten kostet, nur für Luft?

Ich benutze einen Luftheber: Verbessert das jetzt den Sauerstoffhaushalt?


----------



## Teich4You (29. Juni 2016)

JBL Tröpfchentest. Hab meinen bei Amazon gekauft als Koffer und auch schon als Nachfüllpack.


----------



## htfzr (29. Juni 2016)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Hast du eine Empfehlung für uns? Was ist dein Favorit?
> 
> Meint ihr das im Ernst?
> Eine Luftpumpe, mit der ich einen Luftheber für 10000 Liter und die 70 Einheiten kostet, nur für Luft?
> ...



Ja
Nein, die wirklich empfehlenswerten wären deutlich teurer.
Ja LH wird normalerweise dafür sorgen das Du um die 100% Sauerstoffsättigung hast.


----------



## teichinteressent (29. Juni 2016)

> JBL Tröpfchentest. Hab meinen bei Amazon gekauft als Koffer und auch schon als Nachfüllpack.


Ich denke der kostet zwischen 10 und 15 Einheiten? :grübel
Ein Koffer für 70-90 Einheiten ist keine Kunst. Die hat aber nicht jeder auf Befehl locker.


----------



## fbkoi (29. Juni 2016)

Hallo lilaluna,

ich bin zwar erst seit heute hier im Forum aber auf dich aufmerksam geworden. Ich denke nicht das dein Sauerstoff das Problem ist. Den Messwert aus dem Angelladen kannst du zu 99% getrost in die Tonne hauen. Der Grund liegt darin das die dir gar keinen genauen Werte geben können, selbst wenn sie wollten. Durch den Transport verändern sich die Meßwerte, besonders der Sauerstoffgehalt teilweise extrem und sind daher nicht aussagekräftig. Zum zweiten wissen sie wahrscheinlich nicht mal welche Werte ein Fischteich haben soll. Ob sie das wissen kannst du ganz schnell raus finden. Frag sie nicht nach den Werten für den Teich sondern ruf einmal an und frag ob sie dir die Werte für __ Brassen, Forellen und Brackwasserregion geben können. Diese sind komplett unterschiedlich und daher zum abfragen gut geeignet. Wenn sie dir diese nicht auf Anhieb nennen können, dann hinterfrage dich doch selber wie sicher die Angabe wohl war....... Aussagekräftige Werte werden vor Ort ermittelt. Jeder Transport kann die Werte durch z.B. Sonneneinstrahlung, Lagerzeit, Bewegung usw bis hin zu komplett falschen Werten verändern.
Aber ich will nicht nur __ unken, sondern dir auch sagen woran es liegen kann (obwohl ich dafür nur auf die von dir genannten Werte zurückgreifen kann, daher kann ich auch falsch liegen)


lilaluna schrieb:


> jo....
> kh 9,2
> ph 7,1
> gh 10
> ...



kh, ph, gh sind zwar wichtig, aber in den meisten fällen nicht entscheidend. Solange diese 3 Werte konstant bleiben wird sich ein Koi auch in z.B. 6,5 oder 8,0 ph wohlfühlen. Bei diesen 3 Werten treten die meisten Probleme auf wenn sie sich schnell und deutlich verändern. Erst dann werden sie schädlich. Langsame Veränderungen spielen normalerweise keine Rolle. Erinner dich dran wenn du Fische kaufst sollst du das Wasser erst langsam angleichen und sie erst dann ins neue zu Haus geben. Durch die langsame Angleichung wird der Umsetzschock vermieden. Dein Wasser zu Hause hat garantiert andere Werte als das woher die Fische kommen. Wenn die Werte also immer einen bestimmten Wert haben müssten, könntest du nie Fische umsetzen. Sie würden dann sofort sterben.
Anders sieht es mit deinen anderen beiden Werten aus. Ammoniak und nitrit sind in diesem Wert giftig!!!!!! 
siehe z.B.für Ammoniak http://www.gartenteich-ratgeber.com/betrieb/chem/stickstoffkreislauf.html, * defekter Link entfernt *, * defekter Link entfernt * hier für Nitrit * defekter Link entfernt * (auf dieser Seite findest du auch eine Tabelle welche dir anzeigt das je höher der ph Wert desto toxischer der Nitritwert. Bei einem ph Wert von 7 liegt die Toxität bei ca. 4,2 hast du 7,5 liegt sie schon bei 13,2 usw http://www.koi-kontor.de/Nitrit und hier wird dir auch nochmal erklärt das du mit deinen Werten im toxischen Bereich liegst.
Sollten die Werte welche ermittelt wurden also stimmen. Dann hast du mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit ein Vergiftungsproblem. Dieses ist entweder darauf zurückzuführen das dein Filter nicht richtig arbeitet oder aber falsch dimensioniert ist oder aber bei der Erweiterung sind Schadstoffe in den Teich gekommen.

Lg Carsten


----------



## htfzr (29. Juni 2016)

Ich hoffe und habe vorausgesetzt das Ammonium gemeint war, ist tatsächlich Ammoniak 0,1 wären die Fische wahrscheinlich schon tot. Nitrit 0,1 ist meiner Meinung nach auch bei einem pH Wert von 7 nicht für die Symptome verantwortlich.


----------



## lilaluna (30. Juni 2016)

so
auch wenn ich aufgrund mancher äusserungen hier nimmer schreiben wollt (bei manchen äusserungen fällt mir nur ein,arroganz ist die perücke der geistigen kahlheit)und ich zu den unbequemen leuten gehöre,die wirklich alles dreifach hinterfragen,mal ein kleiner bericht von gestern abend.
hatte grossen tumult,der alte misch grad alles auf,schubst  1 in eine bestimmte richtung,bedrängt wie sonstwas,über unter und quer vor dem 1...dann zeitweise 5-6 von ihnen zusammen auf 1 fleck....nix mit dümpeln mehr....und wenn nun äusserungen kommen,das verhalten sei doch eindeutig....ich habe bis vor knapp 1 jahr nix mit koi zu tun gehabt.

dann mal wegen dem netten menschen von wegen "wenn meine hunde..." warun frag ich den um rat und ja,ich habe geschaut wo sich ein ta befindet,der sich mit koi auskennt,nur schein ich bei google die falschen seiten zu bekommen...gezielt gesucht nach einem in ns,bekomm nen namen und was is....die praxis is in nrw. statt so nem kommentar wäre ein hinweis auf nen ta in meiner gegend hilfreicher.....

danke an die,die wirklich versucht haben,mir was über koi und wasserwerte ec. beizubringen...
werde nun nimmer hier fragen oder antworten,nur noch 1mal und zwar dann wenn problem gelöst ist


----------



## Teich4You (30. Juni 2016)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Ich denke der kostet zwischen 10 und 15 Einheiten? :grübel
> Ein Koffer für 70-90 Einheiten ist keine Kunst. Die hat aber nicht jeder auf Befehl locker.


Der Koffer nicht, aber die einzelnen Test für O2 und NO2 sollten für rund 15,- EUR zu bekommen sein.

Koffer kostet auch keine 90,- EUR.
Ich habe den hier: http://koi-company.de/teichpflege/messgerate-wassertests/tropfentest/jbl-test-kombi-set.html


----------



## muh.gp (30. Juni 2016)

Na dann, noch ein Hinweis vom "netten Menschen"... hier der Link zu den Koi-Doktoren:

http://fishcare.de/koiarzt-finder/

Und Sorry! Kommentare wie "wird schon wieder" sind nicht meine Art. Auch ich hatte bis vor drei Jahren nichts mit Koi am Hut, aber wenn ich die Verantwortung für Lebewesen übernehme, dann beschäftige ich mich damit...


----------



## teichinteressent (30. Juni 2016)

> Ich habe den hier: jbl-test-kombi-set


Der ist nicht schlecht, toller Tip. Steht schon auf der Einkaufsliste. 



> Und unbedingt mal einen Tröpfchentest besorgen für Sauerstoff und Nitrit.


Und womit testest du Sauerstoff?
Mit dem sicherlich: JBL O2 Sauerstoff Test?


----------



## Teich4You (30. Juni 2016)

Ok, hast mich erwischt. 
Ich habe für O2 ein extra Messgerät.
Wenn der ganze Koffer zu viel ist, kann man halt auch die JBL Test, also die Chamikalien einzeln kaufen.
Also O2 und Nitrit für den Anfang sind nicht verkehrt.
Alternativ holst du dir den O2 Test zu dem Koffern noch dazu, dann bist du für fast alles gerüstet.


----------



## muh.gp (30. Juni 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Ok, hast mich erwischt.
> Ich habe für O2 ein extra Messgerät.
> Wenn der ganze Koffer zu viel ist, kann man halt auch die JBL Test, also die Chamikalien einzeln kaufen.
> Also O2 und Nitrit für den Anfang sind nicht verkehrt.
> Alternativ holst du dir den O2 Test zu dem Koffern noch dazu, dann bist du für fast alles gerüstet.



Also ich habe im Laufe der Zeit so ziemlich alle Tests mal durchprobiert und bin jetzt bei JBL gelandet und finde die Test am deutlichsten. Bei O2 empfehle ich ein elektronisches Messgerät, mit dem Tröpfchen bin zumindest ich nie zurecht gekommen. Und auch pH messe ich elektronisch, auch, weil diese beiden Werte für mich die elementarsten sind.


----------



## Teich4You (1. Juli 2016)

Dann sollte man mal ein paar links zu den Messgeräten einstellen. Den Jbl Sauerstofftest habe ich selber nie angewandt.


----------



## Micha61 (1. Juli 2016)

Moin Holger,



muh.gp schrieb:


> Also ich habe im Laufe der Zeit so ziemlich alle Tests mal durchprobiert


auch die Photometer (Checker) von Hanna ?


muh.gp schrieb:


> bin jetzt bei JBL gelandet und finde die Test am deutlichsten


den nehme ich jetzt auch (hab ja keine Koi mehr), aber liegen noch Welten zwischen den Werten von Hanna und JBL !
Gerade bei Koihaltung, sollte man schon auf etwas genaue Wasserwerte achten, da sind Test mit Farbtafeln, etwas wenig/ungenau.


Teich4You schrieb:


> Den Jbl Sauerstofftest habe ich selber nie angewandt.


geht ganz einfach, Messbecher randvoll füllen, je 6 Tropfen Reagenz zugeben, 30 s kräftig schütteln, ablesen, fertsch.


LG Micha


----------



## Teich4You (1. Juli 2016)

Micha61 schrieb:


> geht ganz einfach, Messbecher randvoll füllen, je 6 Tropfen Reagenz zugeben, 30 s kräftig schütteln, ablesen, fertsch.


Also wie die anderen Test im Grunde. Danke für die Info. 

Da @teichinteressent nicht so viele Groschen ausgeben will empfehle ich weiterhin separate JBL Test zu kaufen, oder den kleinen Koffer. 
Wenn man jetzt noch diverse Geräte dazwischen hat muss man mehr Budget bereit stellen.


----------



## Micha61 (1. Juli 2016)

ich nnochmal,
bei einem ph 7,1 und KH 9,2, kommt ein CO2 Wert von 20,73... raus.
Für Karpfen, nicht gut
http://www.naturagart.com/klares-wasser-im-teich/teichfilter/filtertechnik-grenzwerte-kohlendioxid



Teich4You schrieb:


> Da @teichinteressent nicht so viele Groschen ausgeben will


sorry, wer das Juwel der Teiche hält, muss sich über die Folgekosten im klaren sein !!!
Ist nicht böse gemeint, nur meine Meinung !

LG Micha


----------



## Teich4You (1. Juli 2016)

Keine Ahnung ob er die hält. 
Steht nirgendwo.
Hatte sich nur in den Thread eingehängt.
Ich gehe immer von der Unschuldsvermutung aus.


----------



## Micha61 (1. Juli 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung ob er die hält.


das kein Missverständnis aufkommt, ich meinte teichinteressent nicht persönlich !!!


LG Micha


----------



## teichinteressent (1. Juli 2016)

> Ich denke der kostet zwischen 10 und 15 Einheiten? :grübel
> Ein Koffer für 70-90 Einheiten ist keine Kunst. Die hat aber nicht jeder auf Befehl locker.


Ich dachte weniger an mich, viel mehr an @_lilaluna.

Dank @_teich4you wurde auch ein billiger Koffer gefunden. Dieser Test ist nicht einmal im JBL-Katalog und auf deren Seite zu finden.

Weiterhin war von einer Luftpumpe die Rede. Und auch vom Tierarzt.
Macht auf die Schnelle 100, 200, 300 Euro! Bei ungewissem Ausgang! Das meine ich mit 'locker haben'.
Was glaubt ihr, was @_lilaluna machen wird?



> sorry, wer das Juwel der Teiche hält, muss sich über die Folgekosten im klaren sein !!!


Ach du bist das, der der Meinung ist, Koihaltung ist teuer! Ne ne, stimmt nicht.

Und ja, ich habe auch Fisch. 10 Koi, 3 groß und 7 Kleinere. Und einige Goldfische.
Das Ganze in geschätzt 18000 Liter, Spaltsieb, Helix, gepumpt mit Luftheber. Demnächst wird das Spaltsieb vergrößert.


----------



## lilaluna (1. Juli 2016)

könnt ihr euer durcheinander beenden? den testkoffertip hab ich dankend angenommen...aber da ihr nun anscheinend hier herumhackt...warum sollte ich euch noch was mitteilen?


----------



## Micha61 (2. Juli 2016)

Hallo lilaluna,



lilaluna schrieb:


> .aber da ihr nun anscheinend hier herumhackt


war nicht meine Absicht, Entschuldigung.


Micha61 schrieb:


> bei einem ph 7,1 und KH 9,2, kommt ein CO2 Wert von 20,73... raus.
> Für Karpfen, nicht gut


beachte bitte diesen Hinweis, belüfte den Teich, nach Möglichkeit an verschiedenen Stellen.
Mess täglich ph und KH und errechne den CO2 Wert hier
http://www.zahlengenie.de/koi/CO2Rechner/index.php
Vieleicht ist der zu hohe CO2 Wert, die Ursache für das geänderte Verhalten Deiner Koi.
Ich kenne das Verhalten der Koi, bei einem zu niedrigen CO2 Wert.
Plötzliches Springen, Scheuern und Kiemenspülen, bin dann eher durch Zufall, auf den geringen CO2 Wert gestoßen (lag bei 2 mg/l).
Dachte zuerst an __ Parasiten o.ä., nachdem der CO2 Wert wieder nach oben ging, war alles wieder in Butter.

LG Micha


----------



## lilaluna (11. Juli 2016)

nur mal bescheid sag...3 koi fressen wie irre,3 weiter nicht,gespringe hat aufgehört,1 koi tot( vom __ reiher durchs netz erwischt und grosses loch gepickt)...was die nun hatten,keine ahnung,3 fressen ja immer noch nicht,allerdings ist einer dieser 3 gewachsen,müssen also genug im teich finden....dümpelt tut keiner mehr


----------



## Micha61 (12. Juli 2016)

Moin luna,

schön zu lesen
Lag sicher auch mit, am größeren WW.
Hast denn mal, den Testkoffer ausprobiert ?
Wie sind die Werte jetzt ?

LG Micha


----------



## lilaluna (12. Juli 2016)

irgendwie noch nich angekommen....allerdings ist uns am sonntag 1 pumpe kaputtgegangen,erstmal ne neue besorgt...werte wären nun sowieso anders als vorher,weil 1 filter weniger über paar tage....


----------



## lilaluna (20. Juli 2016)

soderle...nun fressen alle seit vorgestern wieder...dann will ich euch auch mal ein schlechtes video von meinem teich zeigen...mit uralthandy aufgenommen,daher mistige farbe...aufs wasser selber hab ich da bewusst net gefilmt...




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vd-EW7UD-Lo_


----------



## lilaluna (21. Sep. 2016)

nur mal so als update....ich hab ne unmenge kleine babys....von ca 3 cm bis zu 10 cm


----------



## Tottoabs (30. Sep. 2016)

von was?


----------



## lilaluna (30. Sep. 2016)

koi....goldis hab ich auch massig babys,beziehe mich aber hier nur auf die koi


----------

